# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин B693C7CDBCB25751183FB019068724D1 [not-a-virus:NetTool.Win64.NetFilter.i]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: B693C7CDBCB25751183FB019068724D1 
Размер в байтах: 55565474

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:42, в том числе:
 безопасные:14
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------


## gilar

При нажатии на ссылки во всех браузерах, появляются рекламные страницы. Так же в страницы самопроизвольно встраиваются ссылки на рекламные страницы.

----------


## CyberHelper

Выполнено важное уточнение результатов анализа
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:42, в том числе:
 безопасные:25
 вредоносные:1
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------

